# toroidal transformer = τοροειδής μετασχηματιστής



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Εμεσενική στιχομυθία με την κόρη μου (στο αποπάνω πάτωμα):

— 3ereis thn ellhnikh le3h toros? [Ναι, να ομολογήσω την αποτυχία μου σαν πατέρας (ως πατέρας, αν επιμένετε): δεν έχω πείσει τα παιδιά μου να μη μου γράφουν greeklish. Καμιά απειλή για μπαν δεν ήταν πειστική.]
— ντόρος; 
— oxi (γυρνάει στα ελληνικά για 5 γράμματα) τόρος 
— Συμφραζόμενα; (Έχω ήδη δει, ο πονηρός, ότι στους αρχαίους ήταν ένα είδος γεωτρύπανου, αλλά πολύ απίθανο μου φαίνεται να με ρωτάει κάτι τέτοιο)
— nomizw einai to sxhma tou loukouma/donut 
— Στα αγγλικά, όχι στα ελληνικά.
— torus e? 
— Ίσως το έχουν κάνει και στα ελληνικά τώρα τόρος. Πού το είδες; 
— yparxei ena eidos metasxhmatisti pou legetai toroeidis metasxhmatistis 
— Μάλιστα. Μαθαίνω. Ήξερα μόνο το αγγλικό.







Έτσι ανακάλυψα ότι αυτός ο γνωστός άγνωστος λέγεται *τοροειδής μετασχηματιστή*ς. Μεγάλη η χάρη μου, γιατί αγνοούσα ότι τη σαμπρέλα, το λουκουμά, το λένε πλέον *τόρο* και στα ελληνικά.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Εμμ, εννοείται φυσικά ότι το ορθό στην ελληνική (και μέχρι να ενσωματώσουμε συλλήβδην όλα τα λατινικά σε -us ως αρσενικά ουσιαστικά σε -ος) είναι *σπειροειδής μετασχηματιστής*. Κατανοητή η λογική κάποιων συντακτών σε περιοδικά (του τύπου "δεν μπορεί, αυτό το _toroidal_ είναι αρχαιοελληνικής προέλευσης"), αλλά λίγη έρευνα από μέρους τους προτού νεολογίσουν δεν θα έβλαπτε. Και το Teleterm έχει τις σωστές αποδόσεις (σε περίπτωση που οι προαναφερθέντες συντάκτες δεν ένιωθαν σίγουροι). Άσε που, εφόσον στην ελληνική _τορός_ σημαίνει "διατρητικός, διαπεραστικός", ο _τοροειδής_ καμία σχέση με σπείρες έχει (εκτός κι αν είναι σπείρες κακοποιών που κάνουν ριφιφί). Τέλος, να πούμε ότι:

*torus* = σπείρα _(γεωμ. + αρχιτεκτ.)_ || δακτύλιος || κάλυκας άνθους _(βοταν.)_ || στρογγυλή προεξοχή _(ανατομ.)_
*toroid* = σπειροειδές (κι όχι, φυσικά, τοροειδές!)
*toroidal* = σπειροειδής || δακτυλιοειδής
*toroidal coil* = δακτυλιοειδές πηνίο
*toroidal reflector* = σπειροειδής ανακλαστήρας
*toroidal transformer* = σπειροειδής μετασχηματιστής
ΥΓ Προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης, να επισημάνω ότι οι λέξεις _torus_ και _toroidal_ δεν έχουν την αποκλειστικότητα για τη "σπείρα" και το "σπειροειδής/-ές" - υπάρχει λ.χ. και το _spiral_. Επίσης, η λέξη "δακτυλιοειδής/-ές" συχνότατα αποδίδει τα _annular_ ή _ring (adj.)_. Τέλος, τις αποδόσεις του _torus_ όταν χρησιμοποιείται εκτός γεωμετρικού συγκειμένου (ανατομία, βοτανολογία, αρχιτεκτονική) τις παρέθεσα παραπάνω εντελώς ενδεικτικά και με επιφύλαξη, μέχρι να έρθει κάποιος πραγματικός γνώστης και να τις δώσει ορθότερα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα.

Το ερώτημα είναι: τι θα κερδίσει στο τέλος;






Νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές ότι η λέξη σπείρα δεν καλύπτει ικανοποιητικά τον δακτύλιο, την κουλούρα (κι ας λέγονται κουλούρες οι σπείρες των φιδιών).
Μπορούμε να δούμε εδώ πολλές σπείρες. Λέει, μάλιστα, κάπου: This image is reminiscent of a Ouroboros symbol and could be mistaken for a torus with a continuously-increasing diameter. Αλλά torus δεν είναι.

Στο λεξικό του Παπύρου, όπου δεν υπάρχει λήμμα για αυτόν τον τόρο, διαβάζω στη _σπείρα_:
2. η βάση τού ιωνικού κίονα, η οποία με τις ραβδωτές εσοχές και προεξοχές της δίνει την εικόνα στρεπτού αντικειμένου, και κυρίως το κυρτό της μέρος, αλλ. τόρος. [Να προσθέσω: ολέ!]

Αρκετοί χρησιμοποιούν τον *δακτύλιο*. Αλλά είναι (ήταν) πολύ εύκολο ο λατινικός torus να εξελληνιστεί σε τόρος, οπότε τα ευρήματα (η ερώτηση της κόρης προερχόταν από πανεπιστημιακό σύγγραμμα) θα γίνουν κάποτε πειστικά.

http://www.live-pedia.gr/index.php/Τόρος
http://www.physics4u.gr/articles/2005/shapesofspace3.html
http://nemertes.lis.upatras.gr/dspace/handle/123456789/466
κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Και το ερώτημα επί του ερωτήματος είναι: σάμπως τι θα χάσει στο τέλος;

Δηλαδή για ποιο λόγο πρέπει να εγκαταλειφθούν οι εδραιωμένοι όροι _σπειροειδής_ (μετασχηματιστής, ανακλαστήρας, πυρήνας) και _δακτυλιοειδές_ (πηνίο) και να αντικατασταθούν με το _τοροειδής/-ές_; Θα βοηθήσει ετούτο την ορολογική ακρίβεια ή τη σύνταξη προδιαγραφών, προκηρύξεων και τεχνικών εγχειριδίων; Ή μήπως η χρήση του επιθετικού προσδιορισμού _τοροειδής/-ές_ θα τον καταστήσει άμεσα εποπτικό (και συνεπώς αυτεπεξηγούμενο) για το χρήστη της ελληνικής γλώσσας;

Μια και αναφέρεις το άρθρο της Livepedia (το οποίο παρεμπ. είναι όλο στην αγγλική), ιδού και τι δίνει το ηλελεξικό της χορηγού της, της Magenta:



torus
*[tOoras]* | *ουσ*. _ανατ_. εξόγκωμα, όγκωμα, ύβος # _αρχιτ_. σπείρα, τόρος # _μαθ_. σπείρα |

toroidal
*[torOidl]* | *επίθ*. δακτυλιοειδής: _toroidal coil_ δακτυλιοειδές πηνίο # σπειροειδής: _toroidal core_ σπειροειδής πυρήνας 
Πάντως κι εδώ (όπως και στον Πάπυρο) έχουμε, τελικά, τη λέξη _τόρος_ στην αρχιτεκτονική. Αλλά, λέω 'γώ τώρα, αφού δεν αφομοιώσαμε το _torus_ ούτε στην ελληνιστική ούτε στη μεταγενέστερη περίοδο, μήπως είναι τώρα κάπως αργά;

Τέλος, ρε μπας και το _torus_ είναι άλλο ένα αντιδάνειο, προερχόμενο από το _ουροβόρος / uroborus _(με αποκοπή του uro- και μετατροπή του b σε t); Διότι, ό,τι και να λέει η Wikipedia (στο σύνδεσμο που παρέθεσες), ο torus είναι ένας στυλιζαρισμένος ουροβόρος!


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Το λατινικό μου λεξικό λέει ότι είναι αβέβαιη η ετυμολογία του torus.

Εγώ δεν έχω πολλά πάρε-δώσε με τις συγκεκριμένες επιστήμες για να ξέρω αν και πότε άρχισε ο προβληματισμός ότι δεν τους κάνει η σπείρα ή πρόκειται απλώς για κακές αποδόσεις. Δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τον _δακτύλιο_ και το _δακτυλιοειδές_, αλλά έχω πρόβλημα με τη _σπείρα_ και το _σπειροειδές_. Και απλώς ελπίζω να λυθεί το θέμα ειρηνικά, χωρίς τορομαχίες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Κοίτα Νίκο, κακά τα ψέματα αλλά ο _δακτύλιος_ δεν επαρκεί, επειδή απλούστατα είναι _υπερσύνολο_ των τρισδιάστατων κυκλικών αντικειμένων - διότι άλλοτε όταν λέμε "δακτύλιος" εννοούμε το τρισδιάστατο αντικείμενο που προκύπτει από την κυκλική περιστροφή ενός παραλληλογράμμου γύρω από εξωτερικό σημείο (δηλ. σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δακτύλιος = ροδέλα) και άλλοτε εννοούμε το τρισδιάστατο αντικείμενο που προκύπτει από την κυκλική περιστροφή ενός κύκλου γύρω από εξωτερικό σημείο (οπότε τώρα δακτύλιος = κουλούρι). Ενώ η σπείρα (σ' αυτή της τη σημασία) μπορεί να δηλώνει _μόνο_ την κουλούρα. Επίσης: σπειρώ = κουλουριάζω, σπείρωση = η πράξη και το αποτέλεσμα του σπειρώ, κν. κουλούριασμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2008)

Πολύ εύστοχο το σχόλιο για τον δακτύλιο, ιδιαίτερα αν γίνεται η διάκριση στις επιστήμες. Γιατί όμως να κάνεις τόσο αυστηρά τη διάκριση στον δακτύλιο και να μην κάνεις τη διάκριση ανάμεσα στην πολύ σαφή σημασία της σπείρας στις επιστήμες και στην καθημερινότητά μας και σε αυτό που είναι ο torus;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2008)

Και γιατί να μην πούμε τότε, αντί του μάλλον αδιαφανούς _τοροειδής_, *κουλουροειδής* (ή λόγ. *κολλυροειδής*) ή *στεφανοειδής* (όλοι γνωρίζουν ότι το στεφάνι είναι κουλούρα - κι επομένως, για το αρχικό ζήτημα που έθεσες δωπέρα, στεφανοειδής μετασχηματιστής είναι ο γάμος!); :)


----------

